
  AJAX Search: Is Google Sweating Bing Or Just Feeling The Need For Speed?  - GVRV
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/29/ajax-search-is-google-sweating-bing-or-just-feeling-the-need-for-speed/
======
ErrantX
hold on.

 _Since February_

^^ I think TC needs to rethink their headlines. unless im completely mad Bing
launched at the very tail end of may :)

Additionally.

 _There’s also the issue of whether or not this speed increase really matters
all that much_

They clearly dont know a lot about search engines either ;)

~~~
DanielStraight
They may know search engines. Google is plenty fast for me. I would much
rather see better results and have a easier time finding things than see
faster results. A 100 queries to find one article I'm looking for is
frustrating whether it takes 100 seconds or 200.

~~~
ErrantX
I was more referring to the fact that Google religiously endeavours to speed
up it's searches - and has done for an age.

It _does_ matter to them :)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
And I believe they've published the data as to why it matters to them.
Basically, every delay loses them customers.

Bing and Google engineers gave a joint talk about it:

 _Bing and Google Agree: Slow Pages Lose Users_

[http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/06/bing-and-google-agree-
slow-...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/06/bing-and-google-agree-slow-
pag.html)

------
secret
I wouldn't have thought it could get faster until I actually tried the new
search. The difference is quite noticeable. Now I'm back at the same point
thinking they'll never be faster than this! :)

------
auston
wont this break analytics services?

~~~
nostrademons
They thought of that, and there's logic in there to make sure analytics
servers get the right data.

~~~
auston
Awesome. Thanks!

